# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Epilepsia

## "Ambrida"

Desha te di rreth semundjes se epilepsise simptomave te shfaqjes,shkaqet qe cojne ne kete semundje dhe menyrat per kurimin e saj.
Nje e njohura ime eshte ne spital ,dhe i kane thene per epilepsi.
Semundja ka filluar me dridhje te trupit ,ikje te gjuhes,nxjerrje shkume nga goja.
                               ju lutem kush ka informacion te na shkruaje.
                                           FALEMINDERIT

----------


## BRADYKININ

Ambrida, eshte hera e dyte qe po e shkruaj kete mesazh se mu prish kompjuteri, prandaj kete radhe do i bie pak me shkurt.

Do jete pak e veshtire te te flas per epilepsine sepse ka shume shkaqe qe e shkaktojne prandaj duhet pasur pacienti para sysh ne menyre qe te arrish tamam ne konkluzion.
Ca nga keto shkaqe jane:
*1) Genetics.* Nese dikush e ka ne familje kete, atehere shancet jane 3X me te medha tek ky person se sa ne popullaten e pergjitheshme.

*2) Fever/Infection.*  Nese pacienti ka kaluar nje infeksion apo ka pasur dhe nje semundje qe i ka shkaktuar temperature te larte, kalon ne epilepsi. Po zakonisht eshte ne foshnjet e posalindura.

*3) Trauma.* Goditje ne koke.

*4) Drug and alcohol withdrawal.* Pasojat e lenies se alkolit apo dhe drogave (cocaine, X-tasy etj)

*5) Idiopathic.* Kur epilepsia te ndodh pa shkak fare.

*6) Heat Stroke.* S'e di si quhet ne shqip, por kur thone "i ka ra pika e diellit ne koke." Dmth, temperaturat e larta, dielli, drita mund te shkaktojne kete.

*7) Head Tumor.* Tumor ne koke.

*8) Hemorrhagic Stroke.* Hemorragji cerebrale po kjo s'ka mundesi ta kete kete sepse eshte shume e re.

Tani, ka dhe shkaqe te tjera deri tek perdorimi i mishit te derrit (taenia soleum--cysticercosis) por per kete grupmoshe ne te cilen ndodhet kjo, keto jane shkaqet kryesore:

*1) Idiopathic.* S'i dihet nga vjen.
*2) Drug and alcohol abuse/withdrawal.* Perdorim i drogave apo dhe alkolit.
*3) Trauma.* Goditja ne koke.

Cfare testesh i behen pacientit per te arritur ne njefare konkluzioni ne shkakun e semundjes? 
Me sa di une, behen keto teste:

*1) Spinal Tap.*  Eshte nje test ku te marrin CSF fluid (leng cerebro-spinal) nga shtylla kurrizore dhe pastaj e kontrollojne per sasine e glukozes/proteines/dhe qelizave qe ndodhen ne te. Nese sasia e glukozes eshte e ulur, atehere dihet qe shkaku eshte infeksion bakterial, sepse bakteria ushqehet me sheqer. Dhe ajo duhet te kete ethe/temp dhe gjithashtu dhe dhimbje koke.

*2) Papilledema.* Kjo eshte fryrje e nje muskuli ne sy dhe zakonisht tregon qe presioni ne tru eshte me i madh se c'duhet. Dhe pastaj, mjeku investigon shkaqet qe mund te kene arritur tek kjo.

*3) EEG.* S'e di nese i kane bere ezhe kesaj vajzes apo jo, sepse do tregonte nese ka abnormalitet ne ndonje pjese te trurit.

Tani, i pashe simptomat qe ke postuar ti, por jane shume gjenerale sepse epilepsite jane te shumta dhe duhen gjera me specifike qe ti vecantosh. Psh, do doja te dija, e ka humbur koshiencen kjo gjate ketyre episodeve? Sa kohe kane zgjatur keto episode dridhjesh/humbje koshience? I eshte perseritur me apo ka pas vec nje incident?
Megjithese une mendoj se kjo ka generalized seizure, dhe pikerisht grand mal seizure, ti shikoji vete sepse ti e ke pare ate vajzen:

Epilepsite ndahen ne dy grupe kryesore:
*1) Partial Seizures.* Epilepsi te nje pjese te caktuar.
*2) Generalized Seizures.* Epilepsi te pergjitheshme.
__________________________________________________
*Partial Seizures ndahen ne:* 

*1) Simple.* E THJESHTE. 
a) Pacienti prezanton me dridhje ne nje muskul apo grup muskuli (atonic)
b)NUK ka humbje koshience. 
Kjo mund te paraqitet ne cdo grup moshe. Me duket se skenari i pergjithshem eshte se pacienti eshte duke ecur dhe menjehere bie ne toke (duket sikur po i bie te fiket por kjo ndodh ngaqe muskujt jane liruar.)

*2) Complex.* KOMPLEKSE. 
a) Incontinence: dmth, humb kontrollin e fshikezes se urines.
b) Jaw movements: levizje te nofulles
c) Loss of consciousness: humbje e koshiences
Kjo paraqet ne dy dekadat e para te jetes, dhe zakonisht tek femijet vjen si shkak i fever (etheve/temperatures se larte).

*Kura per te dy keto grupe eshte:*Phenytoin, Carbamazepine.
_________________________________________________
*Generalized Seizures ndahen ne:* 

*1) Absence (petit mal) Seizures.* Fillon ne moshen 2-3 vjec dhe zakonisht zhduket ne adoleshence.
a)1-5 seconda humbje te memories. Kjo ndodh disa here/dite.
b) Pacienti shikon ne distance por i leviz qerpiket shume shpesh.

*Kura:* Ethosuximide, Valproic Acid.

*2) Tonic Clonic (grand mal) Seizures:* 
a) Humbje e menjehereshme e koshiences
b) Humbje e kontrollit te trupit
c) Tonic Phase(faza tonike): muskujt te forcohen
d) Clonic Phase (faza klonike): muskujt dridhen vazhdimisht
e) Pastaj vjen faza e "recovery": kur vjen ne vete por je e konfuzuar dhe e disorientuar.

*Kura:* Eshte e njejte si per Partial Seizures (phenytoin, carbamazepine.) Nese pacientja eshte shtatzene, i jipet Phenobarbital.

Nese pacienti kurohet rregullisht, ajo s'do kete me episode dhe ka raste qe te zhduket. Nese ajo nuk kurohet apo dhe nuk e ndjek regjimin e mjekut me perpikmeri, mund te kete demtime ne tru dhe komplikime qe mund te vijne nga e vjellura/shkuma kur eshte pa koshience.

i uroj sherim te mbare kesaj te njohures tende sepse vec njehere kam pare dike gjate nje episodi epilepsie (vite me pare) dhe akoma s'i harroj dot detajet sot e kesaj dite.

----------

user010 (31-01-2015)

----------


## Klevis2000

Armida ka nje tjeter lloj epilepsie qe ndoshta shkaktohet  nga hyrja e ndonje xhindi ne trupin enjeriut qe ne gjuhen popullore quhet ka shkel,Dhe shpesh here xhindi e semur njeriun dhe i jep gjendje te keqija ndoshta dhe te vrasi veten njeriu.

Ka sherim 
Sigurisht ka po nuk e di se ku ndodhesh ti tani.Dhe te tregoj disa shkaqe qe duhen marre per kete sherim por me pare duhet me e pare eshte semundje sic tha vajza me lart apo eshte semundje prej magjise ose hyrjes se xhindit.

----------


## "Ambrida"

bradykinin faleminderit per shpjegimet e mesiperme,une se kam pare vet te semuren ,pasi ajo ndodhet ne shqiperi,dhe siç me kane thene ka dhe humbje te koshiences kur ka krize,i shoqerohet me dridhje te trupit,dhe nuk mund te levize duart as trupin sikur i ka te paralizuara,ka dhe veshtiresi ne frymemarrje.
mjeket i kane thene krize nervore por qe s ka kaluar akoma ne epilepsi,dmth ne fazen fazen paraepileptike kjo gjithmone sipas mjekut neurolog ne shqiperi,EEG i kane thene i ka dale mire.
para se te kishte krizen e forte e semura ka pasur edhe dy here me pare mpirje te duarve nuk  e di a duhet te them paralize duarsh,por kjo ka kaluar pas disa oreve.

KLEVIS ,familjaret e saj kane shkuar edhe neper vende te tilla dhe dikush i ka thene qe ka magji por une nuk di me tutje.

----------


## Klevis2000

Ambrida degjo klevin mos shkoje ne asnje vend se ia shtojne magjine ato plehrat se ato e bejne me keq .Degjo klevin nese eshte ne tirane ajo vajza do i them une cdo bej nese jo eshte alrg shqiperise ateher do ti jap disa keshilla dhe degjo per ta provuar se cfare ka ajo vajza nese ka magji do shkosh tek kjo faqe www.klevis2000.tk aty ke kuran zbrite kuranin ne kopjuter dhe ta degjoje ajo nese kur kendohet kurani ndjen shqetesim eshte e semure me xhind sepse xhindet digjen nga kurani.

Por mos shko neper hoxhallare me emer se ato jane plehra keto qe te bejne nuska jo ato te xhamise keto qe rrine neper teqe jo ato te xhamise .Pra mos shkoje neper vende te mira sepse nuk sherohet ashtu perkundrazi keto ia shtojne magjine asaj.

Me thuaj ku eshte ajo vajza se kam une nje shok qe ka studiuar per keto njerez te semure keshtu dhe i kendon kuran jo me nuska etj eshte imam ne bathore ky djali Muhamed e quajne.Nese kjo kusherira jote eshte ne shqiperi te shkoi ke ky.
Nese nuk eshte mund te bi eune me vone disa materiale per te semuret me xhinde dhe te veproje sipas atyre/Tek tema Islami dhe Idhujtaria aty jane disa lutje qe behen ne mengjes e mbremje nese i ben ato ke per ta pare qe do behet me mire.Por me lajmero njehere se ku ndodhet tani kjo kushoja jote.pastaj do te tregoj une cte besh ok.

Hej meqe qenka ne shqiperi te shkoj ne bathore te takoj imamin e xhamise atje e quajne muhamed dhe ti tregoj atij per semundjen.

----------


## krokodili_73

Motra, nese i humb coshienca dhe nese i dridhet trupi, ajo pa tjeter qe eshte epilepsi, dhe nese i fillon te duat dhe pasaj gjeneralizohet, kjo e klasifikokn ke partial complex seizures. Mpirja e duave futet ke Aura, qe eshte crregullimi sensor qe i paraprin epilepsise. Tani, eshte shume e rendesishme qe ai personi te beje nje scan te trurit, sepse ka disa raste qe struktura qe ushtrojne presion ne tru, psh nje qe quhet meningioma, jane dhe shkaktare te epilepsise. Keto kurohen kolaj me operacion. Nese skani del negativ, dhe analizat e tjera, psh te gjakut dhe lengut cerebrospinal dalin negative per infeksion, apo deranged electrolite, atehere ngelet diagnoza e epilepsise, qe ne disa raste ska shpjegim ndosh. Ne angli, per ate llojin qe me shpjeguat mesiper, acidi valproic(Sodium valproate) eshte first choice se ka me pak efekte anesore. Nese ky si kontrollon, ka dhe mejkime hstese, vetem se jane te shtrenjta.
So keshilli im eshte coje ke neurologu profesionist te bej nje scan, dhe psaj te worket out se cili eshte shkaku.

Per nje shkrim e mesiperm, papilooedema eshte e dema e struktures ne retinen e syrit ku del nervi, arteria e vena ne retine, e kjo eshte shenje e vone e rritjes se presionit ne tru, po sigurisht seshte muskul.
Ok 
Kroksi
P.S. Mos u merr meklevisin se ai jeton ne mesjete, ka ngele ne shpelle

----------


## Zani

Boboooo o popull hapi syte!

O Klevi po nuk ke faj ti o vellai im,fajin e kane politikanet qe i lene ata qe na lane 500 vjet prapa te te mbushin koken ty me keto perralla.Po te them hiq dore nga besimi i verber tek injorantet e arabise se humbet kontrollin mbi veten tende.

Ambrida :e lashte: EG tregon dicka kryesisht  vetem kur pacienti ka krize epileptike.Me medikamente,valproat apo phenytoin arrihet shpesh rezultat i kenaqshem profilaktik.Ne raste te tjera  nje reseksion i pjesshem i hipotalamusit mund te ndihmoje.
shendet e te mira

----------


## "Ambrida"

faleminderit per shpjegimet tuaja.
nderkohe e semura eshte me mire
shpresojme mos ti perseritet me.
ajo po kurohet me nje ilac qe e merr me serum,por nuk ja di emrin
pasi eshte ne Shqiperi.

----------


## BRADYKININ

> [i]P.S. Mos u merr meklevisin se ai jeton ne mesjete, ka ngele ne shpelle [/B]


Mbreme po shikoja nje emision ne Travel Channel (stacioni i udhetimeve) dhe po flisnin per kulturat me "amazing" neper bote. Me te vertete ishte dicka e mahniteshme sepse te jepte nje dimension me te gjere te botes qe na rrethon. Ne jetojme ne vitin 2003 ku njeriu po mendon te shkoje ne MARS dhe keto kultura akoma jetonin egzaktesisht sic kishin jetuar 2000 vjet me pare; me menyren e banimit, me menyren e ushqimit, veshjen, gjuhen etj.etj. Dhe pamvaresisht nga modernizimi i mjekesise keto popuj s'ia kishin nevojen mjekesise bashkohore dhe akoma perdornin ilace popullore dhe besimet e tyre spirituale per te sheruar te semurin. Dhe ishte interesante se Indianet Native te Amerikes se Veriut akoma shkonin tek  "The Medicine Man" (nje njeri spiritual) per te gjetur derman e per te larguar "shpirtrat e keqij" nga njeriu.

Pse i thashe keto? Sepse nje njeri i edukuar, aq me teper nje mjek i diteve moderne duhet ta kuptoje se pari qe mjekesia jone eshte rrjedhoje e mjekesise popullore dhe e informacionit te grumbulluar ne shekuj. 
Se dyti, nje mjek i mire, pamvaresisht se ndoshta nuk beson ne keto "rituale" te nje kulture apo individi, eshte shume i hapur ndaj ketyre ideve, dhe nuk e gjykon pacientin e tij aq me teper ta shprehesh me fjale fyese sepse reflekton keq dhe tregon mendjengushtesi (qe eshte cilesi e njeriut te pacivilizuar).

Ne na kane mesuar ne shkolle qe shume here do ndeshemi me paciente nga kultura te ndryshme dhe e kemi pare ne realitet. Ka njerez qe te thone qe s'pranojne transfuzion gjaku dhe une s'e konceptoj dot por prape s'i gjykoj dot sepse ashtu e sheh jeten ai person. Ka njerez qe u sheh ne stomak apo dhe ne kurriz shenja te rrumbullaketa nga djegja me gote e per mua eshte torture...po prape s'me ben pershtypje. 
Nese nje pacient do te thoshte qe doktor gjate operacionit dua te mbash ne xhepin e xhaketes kete gur te vogel sepse do me sjelle fat, do e mbash ti? Sigurisht, pamvaresisht se ndoshta mund te mendosh se eshte budallallek sepse statistikat kane provuar se njeriu e sheron veten me besim.

Ndoshta i kam gabim keto qe thashe me siper por m'u duk nje korrelate e zhdrejte midis njohurise e edukates nga njera ane dhe mirekuptimit te besimeve te ndryshme.

me te mira,
p.s. ke te drejte, s'eshte muskul ai qe fryhet ne papilledema po s'dija si ta thosha ne shqip; po zgjedhje e mire e fjales strukture  :buzeqeshje: 

Dhe oh, mendoj se seizure si rezultat i meningiomes nuk egziston ne rastin e kesaj vajzes sepse ky tumor shfaqet zakonisht pas moshes 30 vjec dhe kjo eshte vetem 18. Plus qe kjo vajza do kishte pasur dhe simptoma te tjera (psh. dhimbje koke; probleme me shikimin si rezultat i shtypjes se nervave qe kalojne neper cavernous sinus (3,4,5 (1) dhe 6); probleme me nuhatjen; e deri tek Brown Sequard syndrome.

----------


## BRADYKININ

> _Postuar më parë nga Zani_ 
> *Ne raste te tjera  nje reseksion i pjesshem i hipotalamusit mund te ndihmoje.
> *


LOL Zani! Ku mo, ne Shqiperi?  :buzeqeshje:  Dhe ne boten perendimore, operacionet e trurit jane me te veshtirat dhe te them te drejten, s'do lejoja njeri te me bente operacion ne koken time. Nje gabim i vogel dhe upsssssssssss mbete zarzavate per gjithe jeten....apo s'bejne eksperimente keta mjeket sot (se nuk e kane koken e tyre). Leket i fusin ne xhep ata vdiqe apo nuk vdiqe ti.

----------


## krokodili_73

Bradikinina, kot me te pyt ca lloj mjeku je.

----------


## "Ambrida"

para se ti shfaqej kjo e semura ka pesuar nje goditje ne koke,tani vone e mora vesh kete.
a eshte e rrezikshme kjo?

----------


## BRADYKININ

> _Postuar më parë nga "Ambrida"_ 
> *para se ti shfaqej kjo e semura ka pesuar nje goditje ne koke,tani vone e mora vesh kete.
> a eshte e rrezikshme kjo?*


Ambrida,
Po ta lexosh me kujdes tek shkrimi i pare, trauma ne koke eshte nje nga shkaqet me te mundeshme qe mund ta coje nje njeri te moshes se kesaj vajzes ne epilepsi.

Ti pyet nese eshte e rrezikeshme?
Hmmm, ne radhe te pare duhet ditur sa kohe para se ti ndodhte epilepsia e ka vrare koken? Nje here e ka goditur apo shume here?

Pse po pyes? Sepse ka disa lloj traumash ne koke. Dy  me te rendesishmet qe shkaktojne hematoma jane Epidural Hematoma dhe Subdural Hematoma.

Une s'besoj se kjo ka Epidural Hematoma sepse kjo eshte shume e rrezikeshme dhe ne shumicen e rasteve pacienti vdes po s'u kap shpejt. Kjo vjen nga nje goditje ne pjesen temporale te kokes (anash, diku siper veshit) dhe nje arterie (middle meningeal artery) cahet duke shkaktuar hematoma. Pacienti zakonisht e humb coshiencen menjehere dhe pastaj e fiton perseri. Pas disa oreve e humb perseri koshiencen per te mos u ngritur me kurre.

Une mendoj se kjo ka Subdural Hematoma. Zakonisht ne femije te vegjel, kjo vjen si pasoje e goditjeve te shumta qe nje prind i dehur i ben femijes se vet (alcohol battered syndrome) dhe femija prezanton me seizures. Ne te rritur, kjo ndodh per aresye te abuzimit ne familje ose thjesht dhe nga frenimi i madh ne makine. Kjo eshte hematoma e venave siperfaqesore te shtreses subdura dhe meqenese venat e kane presionin shume te ulet, nuk eshte i rrezikshem per pacientin. Keto zakonisht sherohen vete me kalimin e kohes.
Rasti klasik eshte se pas 1-2 jave te traumes ne koke, pacienti mund te kete dhimbje koke ose dhe plogeshti, apo dhe "duket sikur s'eshte ne vete." 
Perqindja e epilepsise rritet shume ne pacientet me traume ne koke. Ne pjesen derrmuese te rasteve, kjo s'do t'u ndodhe me por ka dhe raste ku pacienti mund te kete komplikacione.

S'e di ne rastin e kesaj vajzes por EEG do kishte treguar dicka mendoj.

Tani, kjo epilepsia qe thua ti mund te jete dhe "chemical imbalance" (imbalance e joneve Na+, Cl- etj). Dhe trupi ashtu dridhet.

me respekt,
bradykinin

p.s. krokodili, s'jam mjeke!

----------


## Anisela

Ashtu sic e pershkruan ti,eshte Epilepsi me Grand-Anfall...Dridhjet shkaktohen kur vajza ndjen nje gezim apo hidherim te madh!!Ne keto raste nuk duhet ta prekesh pacientin,por te gjendesh prane qe te mos vritet!!Me sa di une,kane qene raste shume,shume te ralla qe Epilepsia eshte zhdukur!!Me respekt Anisela

----------


## krokodili_73

Emmm, mendova se ishe studente mjeksie, nga menyra si e shtron problemin.
Anisa, kusho jot e do pa tjeter ct-scan e kokes, nese ka pasur trauma mund te shikohen cikatrice, ose scar sic i thone keta, dhe e dyta te perjashtoj dicka strukturore qe eshte shkaktare e epilepsise. Beji presion atyre te familjes qe ta kerkojne kete gje me patjeter se mesa di une ne shqiperi edhe se vejn shume ne zjarr,seshte si ketej qe te  heqin licensen.
Ta
kroksi

----------


## "Ambrida"

faleminderit krokodili do t ua kerkoj ta bejne patjeter scan e kokes.

----------


## BRADYKININ

> _Postuar më parë nga Anisela_ 
> *Ashtu sic e pershkruan ti,eshte Epilepsi me Grand-Anfall...Dridhjet shkaktohen kur vajza ndjen nje gezim apo hidherim te madh!!Ne keto raste nuk duhet ta prekesh pacientin,por te gjendesh prane qe te mos vritet!!Me sa di une,kane qene raste shume,shume te ralla qe Epilepsia eshte zhdukur!!Me respekt Anisela*


Epilepsia vjen nga shkaqe te ndryshme dhe prandaj dhe prognoza eshte e ndryshme. Po, eshte e vertete se ne shume raste ajo nuk rregullohet e sidomos kur e ke pasur qe foshnje apo e ke dhe ne gen (genes). Por ne rastin e kesaj vajzes, nese asaj i ka ardhur nga goditje ne koke, kjo s'do te thote qe ajo do ta kete gjithe jetes. Ka mundesi te mos i shfaqet me kurre (kjo ndodh ne shumicen e rasteve qe jane ne kete lloj situate) por ka mundesi dhe t'i perseritet, sidomos po te kete krijuar adhesions/scars (pjese mbeteze) ne meninges e trurit. 

Tani, pse i mbajne mjeket gjithmone nen kure pacientet me seizures? Sepse vetem epilepsise nuk i dihet se kur te vjen dhe nese pacientit psh. i ndodh kur eshte duke i dhene makines dhe ben aksident, mjeku eshte pergjegjes. Prandaj ne Amerike egziston shprehja CYA (dmth bej cdo gje per te Cover Your  :buzeqeshje:  ) sepse perndryshe perfundon ne burg.

Per ate qe thua ti, Grand Anfall....qe vjen si pasoje e tronditjes emocionale, eshte e vertete por kjo ndodh kur pacienti e ka te "established" epilepsine. Dmth, vuan kronikisht nga kjo. 

Me respekt,

----------


## Leila

E keni dëgjuar, "split-brain" operation? Kjo është një operacion ku doktorri ndan trurin e majtë & të djathtë të pacientit që ka epilepsi. Bëhet shumë rrallë, dhe ka pasoja pasi truri ndahet dhe punon i pavarur nga tjetri. Pra, nqs je duke bërë diçka me njërën dorë, do bësh të kundërtën me tjetrën. Një burrë kishte kapur me force gruan e tij me krahun e majtë, dhe me dorën e djathtë po përpiqeshe të ndalonte dorën e majtë, pasi nuk mund ta kontrollonte dot. Në disa raste, pacienti vesh pantallonat me njërën dorë, dhe me tjetrën i heq (në të njëjtën kohë). Janë gjëra të vogla, por të bezdishme.

Edhe aman, o njerëz. Greku eci përpara sepse doli Hipokrati që ishte i pari që nuk u përpoq të "shëronte" me magji. S'e dëgjoni veten tuaj sa qesharake del fjala "magji?" Si përralla kalamajsh. Më praktik, tani!

----------


## Aj_DjaLi

Epilepsia eshte semundje qe nga disa thuhet qe nuk ka mundesi te sherohet, nga disa te tjere qe mund te sherohet.
Deshta me pyet Mjekun se a ka sherim kjo mundesi a nuk ka edhe nese ka cila eshte menyra e sherimit, behet fjal per vemi 11 vjetsh qe eshte i semur nga kjo semundje.

Te gjith tjeret qka keni pas rast te njihni ndonje te semur nga Epilepsia edhe qe eshte sheruar shkruani postim me menyren e sherimit.

Ju falemenderit

----------


## angeldust

Aj Djali, kure qe ta beje epilepsine komplet te zhduket nuk ka, por ka plot ilace qe reduktojne ndjeshem numrin e krizave, nqs. se merren rregullisht. Per keto duhet konsultuar mjeku perkates sigurisht.

Disa ilace jane Fenobarbital, Karbamazepine, Acid valproik etj, por varet edhe se cfare lloj krizash ke, qe te perzgjidhet kura perkatese.

----------

